# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Nostoc, lo que el ojo no ve.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas presento una nueva cianobacterias, en este año la he encontrado en dos lugares Sierra Norte de Sevilla y en el parque del Alamillo en Sevilla capital, por lo que se puede ver está bien difundida por esta zona y la contaminación de la ciudad parece que la soporta bien.













He puesto la coletilla de lo que el ojo no ve para que podáis observar el mundo que se nos escapa a muestra visión, aunque es muy importante para el ser humano, sí tuviéramos unos 100 aumentos más seguro que no concebimos la vida de la misma forma.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

